# GREAT deal on a gas grill @ Home depot L$$K!



## graybeard (Jul 25, 2008)

Home Depot has a special on NICE gas grills. (Sorry no smokers) However even the hard core smoker needS a gas grill sometime. It's a Brinkmann portable TAILGATER. I bought one today and I like it. Regular price is $179.00 but YOU can buy it for $49.00! Plus, for $5 more you get an extened warranty of one year and if anything go wrong you get a FREE GRILL! IT DOES NOT COME WITH A TANK. 
GOOD LUCK AND HAVE SOME FUN!!
graybeard

*Product Features*

Stainless Steel Portable Grill
4 Gas Burners
Total of 48,000 BTUS
A Large 683 sq. inch cooking surface
Folding side tables/wing guards


*Product Details*

*Shipping Weight:* 100 pounds
*ASIN:* B001C7WC6A
*Item model number:* 810-7490-S


----------



## boston (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks, I am gonna check my local stores tommorrow, it would be great to take camping


----------



## bcfishman (Jul 26, 2008)

graybeard,

can you post a link to one of these grills.

I want to take a look at it first.


----------



## graybeard (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Brinkman-Porta.../dp/B001C7WC6A


----------



## bcfishman (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't see it on HD's website! Was it a closeout?

I'm panicking.

What happens if my HD doesn't have them. Maybe I'll call yours, and have them sell it out of mine.

Ahhhhh.


----------



## graybeard (Jul 26, 2008)

Forget the web and get on over there. These are not closeouts.  They are just now hitting the floors. 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jul 26, 2008)

Gas Grill? 

Huh?

Dave


----------



## bcfishman (Jul 27, 2008)

Graybeard,

I bought two over the phone from a store outside of Atlanta. Had my brother pick them up for me and will bring one down next time he's here. No one in the area had them.

I told him I was getting one and he told me to buy two and he'll get me the money for it.

SKU is 710845 is anyone's interested. Guy I talked to said it was an accident and it was supposed to be a smaller cheaper one that was going to be on sale. Oh well. Our gain. Same BTU's as a larger outdoor grill.


----------

